
'Collapse OS' Is an Open Source Operating System for the Post-Apocalypse - known
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ywaqbg/collapse-os-is-an-open-source-operating-system-for-the-post-apocalypse
======
rvz
> Collapse OS on a Z80 CPU

I think several cockroaches could have come up with a better decision to
choose a CPU and OS that will survive in a post-apocalyptic world.

IBM ThinkPad running GNU/Hurd.

------
pinewurst
So the supply chain collapses before 2030...that means that everything
post-Z80 vanishes in a puff of smoke? Why stop there, there are still (small-
ish) warehouses full of vacuum tubes - we need schematics and software for
computers built out of them.

~~~
primis
The argument was a silly one - the z80 doesn't have a lot of transistors and
post apocalypse we could theoretically make them again faster than modern
computers.

Also this project isn't terribly ambitious in what it considers a usable
system either. Cp/m is almost a better choice

